# Guadalajara to San Blas, version 2008



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

"Porque desde la creación del mundo las cualidades invisibles de Dios, es decir, su eterno poder y su naturaleza divina, se perciben claramente a través de lo que El creó." 
Romanos 1:9

Así comenzamos la reseña de la rodada que hicimos el pasado fin de semana, en esta ocasión se nos unieron una familia nueva, (papa, mama, 2 hijas y 1 hijo) que aunque ya habian estado entrenando, preferimos tomar una ruta no tan larga.

Nos quedamos de ver en el club en Gualalajara a las 7 de la mañana, ahi nos encontramos 16 bikers, repartidos en 5 vehiculos, una Dodge Durango, una Navigator, una Toyota, un Pointer y una Jeep Comander.









De ahi a bordo de los vehiculos tomamos la autopista a Tepic, Nayarit y en cuestion de 2 horas, a un promedio de 150 Km/h llegamos a Tepic.

Aquí comienza todo, bajamos las bicis y a prepararnos para rodar !!!









Como casi siempre sucede por estos rumbos del pais, empezamos subiendo una montaña para cruzar la sierra, para despues descender hasta el nivel del mar.









Aqui vemos una vista panoramica despues de haber subido por aproximadamente 2 horas.









Y una vez que llegamos a la cima, comienza la diversion 

La bajadaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Continuación*

Casi en la cima se encuentra este rancho, cabaña de descanso, aqui nos quedemos esperando un poco a que llegara el resto de los bikers.









Como en todos los paseos siempre hay una anecdota curiosa, y en esta ocasión para no perder la costumbre en la puerta de acceso nos encontramos a un singular guardia armado custodiando el rancho y su perro que estaba sentado a un lado de él. Y cuando ibamos a tomar la foto de grupo el perro se levantó de un lado de su amo, camino hacia adelante y se sentó enfrente de la camara (poseur) para salir en primera fila en la foto.









La bajada continua como 2 horas, en las cuales hasta se te entumen los dedos de tanto frenar, la bajada es vertiginosa y en la computadora registramos velocidades de 53 Km/h, para mi eso es rapido, considerando que no es en asfalto sino en terreno irregular, a veces te encuentras con jardines de rocas de 200 m. a veces con trampas de arena, y otras veces con zonas de un polvo super fino que al pasar vuela y no ven nada los de atras.

















Y ya casi al terminar la bajada se encuentra el Tunel de los Vampiros, aquí estamos esperando a que se reuna el grupo y agarrando valor para pasar a traves del tunel


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Continuación II*

En estas imagenes se ve el interior del Tunel de los Vampiros

De hecho son fotos de primicia mundial, porque todas las fotos que se habian intentado tomar anteriormente del interior del tunel, por alguna extraña razon siempre salian veladas :eekster:









Esas manchitas que se ven volando son cientos de murcielagos que te revolotean por la cabeza al ir pasando.









Despues hay que seguir pedaleando un rato mas, ya casi es terreno plano y entonces hay que cruzar estos arroyos









Por ultimo, hay que rodar en asfalto, hasta llegar al hotel, son como una hora y media mas, pero es indescriptible la sensacion de ir pedaleando por la carretera que va bordeando la playa, vas escuchando las olas del mar reventando en la arena, vas sintiendo la brisa del mar en la cara que te refresca.









Y al día siguiente a disfrutar de un dia de descanso y relax, como premio del esfuerzo realizado.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente!

buenas fotos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, me gusto mucho tu post y las fotos!

Gracias por compartir.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

Buenisimas fotos, especialmente la caida del sol en la playa.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Vampiros... guacala!!!  :nono: 

En cuanto tiempo se hace esa ruta, Dr.Foes??

Si se hace en medio dia, creo que puedo convencer a mi esposa de ir a Vallarta y llevarme la bici.

Que envidia.... inchi rodada de pelos!

Ah... 53kmh es rapido por cualquier lado que lo veas... Mi "record" personal es de 59.9kmh en el Desierto de los Leones. Pero juro que no lo vuelvo a hacer!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Cycles.......*

El dueño de la Intense Small , tiene muy buen gusto y sabe de bicis.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Viajessss ????....*



Warp said:


> Si se hace en medio dia, creo que puedo convencer a mi esposa de ir a Vallarta y llevarme la bici.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Cycles....*



the last biker said:


> El dueño de la Intense Small , tiene muy buen gusto y sabe de bicis.
> 
> the last biker


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perdón , la dueña (ya ví que es una dama ) de la Intense Spider small , tiene muy buen gusto y sabe de bicis .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp , ni le hagas , si no has podido venir ni a Puebla .......ja ja ja
> 
> the last biker


En Puebla no hay playa...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Las playas de Puebla..*



Warp said:


> En Puebla no hay playa...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
¡Cómo no , si hay ! lo que sucede es que como nunca has venido , pusss no las conoces ....ja ja ja

Además quieres pedaler o nadar ? más ja ja ja

the las biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Además quieres pedaler o nadar ? más ja ja ja
> 
> the las biker


Le diste al meollo del asunto... Mi esposa quiere nadar, yo pedalear.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Calentamiento global....*



Warp said:


> Le diste al meollo del asunto... Mi esposa quiere nadar, yo pedalear.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues si gustan esperarse un rato (unos siglos....) y si el calentamiento global continua arriba y adelante y con tanto brío , y nosotros los humanos ? cooperando a tan noble causa , el Oceáno Atlantico estará llegando a los límites de Edo de Puebla y chance y hasta la ciudad .

De tal forma que mientras tu señora esposa nada en las playas de Puebla ,tu pedaleas al Popo por Paso de Cortés y ninguno se pierde de vista y después haces un descenso como el " Cielo-Sea " en Marin County en California , o sea de la montaña directamente a la playa .

Y todos contentos .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pues si gustan esperarse un rato (unos siglos....) y si el calentamiento global continua arriba y adelante y con tanto brío , y nosotros los humanos ? cooperando a tan noble causa , el Oceáno Atlantico estará llegando a los límites de Edo de Puebla y chance y hasta la ciudad .
> 
> ...


La otra es ir a Vallarta o Nueva Zelanda... :ihih:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

> El dueño de la Intense Small , tiene muy buen gusto y sabe de bicis.
> 
> the last biker


Si, la Intense es de una compañera del grupo, excelente bici, acabados de lujo y esta equipada con Full XTR, me la ha prestado en algunas ocasiones y me gusta lo ligera que se siente y la facilidad para pasar cierto tipo de obstaculos (como al subir escalones).
Aunque ella no sabe mucho de bicis, su esposo se la compró aqui en Guadalajara, no estoy seguro en que tienda, lo que si se es que le costo $65,000.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

> En cuanto tiempo se hace esa ruta, Dr.Foes??
> 
> Si se hace en medio dia, creo que puedo convencer a mi esposa de ir a Vallarta y llevarme la bici.


En un grupo reducido (4 a 7) bikers podemos hacerla en 5 horas, sin hacer paradas.

Pero el puerto de San Blas, no esta tan cerca de Puerto Vallarta, son como 150 Km uno de otro.
La ventaja de San Blas es que es muy economico, mas tranquilo, no es turistico excepto para surfers bohemios. 
Precios de San Blas:
Habitacion de hotel $ 250 por noche por pareja.
Tostada de ceviche, marlin, etc. $ 8 pesos c/u.
Filete de pescado preparado al gusto acompañado de vegetales y arroz $40.
Langosta fresca entera $100
Cervezas y refrescos al mismo precio que en los Oxxos.

Y en las tardes el show es gratis, hay una comunidad de surfos en su mayoria norteamericanos bohemios al estilo jamaiquino (jovenes y hermosas señoritas en bikinis) que en la playa borregos (paraiso del surf) practican sus destrezas sobre las olas de San Blas.

Si te amimas Warp, vente a dar una vuelta por aca y chance y termines surfeando en tu MoFo Blade.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

the last biker said:


> El dueño de la Intense Small , tiene muy buen gusto y sabe de bicis.
> 
> the last biker


Last Biker:
Hablando de bicis de calidad, los nuevos del grupo me preguntaron en donde podian conseguir buenas bicis. Les respondí que tengo un amigo en Puebla que me puede conseguir algo interesante. Asi que no se si tuvieras por ahi alguna Flux o algo semejante ?


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> En un grupo reducido (4 a 7) bikers podemos hacerla en 5 horas, sin hacer paradas.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 5 Horas de Guadalajara a San Blas waaaw.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hablando de buenas bicis.....*



DrF035 said:


> Last Biker:
> Hablando de bicis de calidad, los nuevos del grupo me preguntaron en donde podian conseguir buenas bicis. Les respondí que tengo un amigo en Puebla que me puede conseguir algo interesante. Asi que no se si tuvieras por ahi alguna Flux o algo semejante ?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DrFO35 :
Siempre hay algo bueno bajo el sol , te mando un pm o nos escribimos a nuestros respectivos correos , ya ves que aquí está prohibidísimo , (avoid /verbotten,nel pastel ) tratar asuntos de índole comercial , mercantil , financieros ,laborales y etc. etc.

Pero ya sabes que Intens amente brilla laf lux y titus lo que quieras.

Ja ja Warp, no me vayas a vetar , te lo pido por Santa Cruz y Santa Intense.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tienes razón , la Spider es excelente...*



DrF035 said:


> Si, la Intense es de una compañera del grupo, excelente bici, acabados de lujo y esta equipada con Full XTR, me la ha prestado en algunas ocasiones y me gusta lo ligera que se siente y la facilidad para pasar cierto tipo de obstaculos (como al subir escalones).
> Aunque ella no sabe mucho de bicis, su esposo se la compró aqui en Guadalajara, no estoy seguro en que tienda, lo que si se es que le costo $65,000.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A.A. :
Te acuerdas que te dije desde hace como un año que la Spider jalaba duro y trepa a lo bestia , lo que si ,es que ; la pagaron algo cariñosa , pero si le saca jugo vale la pena .

La Spider es la bici mas vendida en mi colonia , pero el guey que las vende las da bien baratas , si las vendiera a ese precio estaría como Slim , bueno está slim pero de figura , ay guey !!!

Saludos.

 the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DrFO35 :
> Siempre hay algo bueno bajo el sol , te mando un pm o nos escribimos a nuestros respectivos correos , ya ves que aquí está prohibidísimo , (avoid /verbotten,nel pastel ) tratar asuntos de índole comercial , mercantil , financieros ,laborales y etc. etc.
> ...


No hay tos... lo que esta prohibido es el clasico y *no solicitado* "tengo esto en venta"... Si te preguntan, ya es otra cosa...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warp said:


> No hay tos... lo que esta prohibido es el clasico y *no solicitado* "tengo esto en venta"... Si te preguntan, ya es otra cosa...


Que tal una seccion especial de COMPRA VENTA


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Que tal una seccion especial de COMPRA VENTA


Hay una, pero cuesta 2 dolares el anuncio... tiene 30 dias de vigencia. Lo puedes postear aqui una vez, pero tengo que bloquearlo.

Eso si, lo puedes linkear a donde tu quieras (no en estos foros, obviamente)... Si lo vendes o no, no hay comision y el costo es fijo a 2 dolares, no importa cuanto cueste el articulo.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/index.php


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yo pensaba en algo mas para la banda de este lado del rio bravo cualquier anuncio aya se perderia en la inmensidad de anuncios gabachos jaja

saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Yo pensaba en algo mas para la banda de este lado del rio bravo cualquier anuncio aya se perderia en la inmensidad de anuncios gabachos jaja
> 
> saludos


No se, podria ser... Yo he puesto cosas a la venta en mtbr y puesto un link en un foro mexicano. Parece funcionar igual que mercadolibre, pero mucho mas barato.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ay, DrF- otra vez me muero por envidias. Pero no te preocupes- sigue ensenando las fotos de sus adventuras y si me muero me muero. Good job!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

The next weekend will be the Transvolcano at Paricutin Volcano (1st and 2nd of March.)
I think will be fun to ride with other 200 bikers, I´m excited about it.
I will post the pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mañana es la salida de la Ruta Tepic - San Blas versión 2012. 

Por si alguien se apunta, tiene algunas horas para decidirse.

Va a estar chida, regresando haremos la reseña y fotos.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Me agarra un poco lejos de momento, de otra manera me apuntaba. Se ve bastante interesante. 

BTW, participe en la edicion 2010 del Transvolcano :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> The next weekend will be the Transvolcano at Paricutin Volcano (1st and 2nd of March.)
> I think will be fun to ride with other 200 bikers, I´m excited about it.
> I will post the pictures. :thumbsup:





DrF035 said:


> Mañana es la salida de la Ruta Tepic - San Blas versión 2012.
> 
> Por si alguien se apunta, tiene algunas horas para decidirse.
> 
> Va a estar chida, regresando haremos la reseña y fotos.


Tienes que madrugar si vas a poner las fotos de Paricutin antes de salir a Tepic!

Suerte, cuidado, y no olvides de la camara :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Suerte con el lodo!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Warp said:


> Vampiros... guacala!!!  :nono:
> 
> En cuanto tiempo se hace esa ruta, Dr.Foes??
> 
> ...


65.4 km/h acá. Fue en la ruta nevado-valle el año pasado. yo digo que te vayas de vacaciones para alla jeje.


----------

